# [IPMA] Precipitação forte em Penamaior, 3 de Novembro de 2014



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2014 às 15:48)

> A passagem sucessiva de várias superfícies frontais em Portugal Continental condicionou o estado do tempo, em particular a região litoral norte. Neste contexto, a passagem de uma superfície frontal, no dia 3 de novembro, originou períodos de chuva por vezes forte, passando a regime de aguaceiros, com os valores de precipitação acumulada a atingirem valores bastante elevados, como é o caso de Vila Nova de Cerveira com 21.8 mm, 39.2 mm e 64.6 mm, em 1, 3 e 6h respetivamente e Luzim com 75.6 mm e 76.7 mm, em 12 e 24h respetivamente.



http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/eventos/...c-e-as-15h30-utc-de-dia-3-de-novembro-de-2014

Com imagens exclusivas do radar do meteogalicia com output feito pelo nosso IPMA.


----------

